# Green tea found to lower LDL cholesterol levels



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2011)

Green tea found to lower LDL cholesterol levels by Elizabeth Walling (NaturalNews) Green tea hits the spotlight once again, this time as a natural remedy for lowering LDL cholesterol levels. It has already been shown to prevent flu, improve heart health, and fight obesity, and now researchers at Western University of Health Sciences in California [...]
Read More...


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

have been using toco-8 and green tea for awhile now


----------



## new mass (Dec 14, 2011)

drink this combined with ginger hot first thing in the morning on a empty stomach ed faithfully


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2011)

Dang I'm going to have to start drinking green tea by the gallon!


----------



## lav.katherine (Dec 15, 2011)

I have read so much benefits regarding green tea in the past three to four days that today i have decided to start taking it.


----------

